# Reuben Quesadillas



## kansasgirl (Jan 18, 2005)

This is a fun recipe. Perfect for the football season!

Reuben Quesadillas
12 oz Corned beef, shredded
2 c Sauerkraut, drained very well (needs to be very dry)
1/4 c Thousand Island dressing
Swiss cheese, shredded
Tortillas

1.Gradually heat a large cast-iron or nonstick skillet over medium heat. Put one tortilla in the pan and immediately sprinkle a generous amount of cheese over half of it. Quickly add a layer of corned beef, sauerkraut, and then a dollop of dressing. Sprinkle with more cheese.
2.Fold the tortilla over the filled half and press gently on it with a spatula to seal. Heat the quesadilla until the bottom is golden, about 2 minutes, then carefully flip and lightly brown the other side. Slide the quesadilla onto a cutting board and cut it into halves or quarters. Prepare the remaining quesadillas in the same manner. Serve with additional warmed Thousand Island dressing or sour cream.


----------



## MJ (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Kansasgirl! This looks great.


----------

